# Stockage iCloud saturé par photos et vidéos



## GuillaumeFM (24 Octobre 2019)

Bonjour,

J'ai reçu un e-mail pour me prévenir que mes 50GO payés sont presque saturés. En cause les photos et vidéos prises par ma fille de 10 ans depuis l'iPad qui est rattaché à mon compte. Comment sauvegarder sur le disque de mon MAC PRO (également attaché à ce compte) et libérer les 30GO correspondants ? Quel est la manip à faire ?

Merci d'avance pour votre aide,


----------



## kasimodem (25 Octobre 2019)

Bonjour,

Dans la mesure ou vous êtes en flux de photo iCloud, la seule solution est d'ouvrir l'app Photos sur Mac, sélectionner toutes les images à sortir, et les exporter localement sur le disque du Mac avant de les supprimer d'iCloud (et de vider la corbeille iCloud car sinon elles restent encore 30j).

Ensuite à voir, soit vous les gardez comme ça sur le Mac "pour archive", soit vous créez une seconde bibliothèque Photos locale pour les indexer dedans. Dans les deux cas toutefois, votre fille ne verra plus ses anciennes photos autrement qu'en venant sur le Mac 

Sinon, si c'est vraiment une photographe compulsive, vous pourriez lui créer un compte Google et mettre l'app Google Photos sur l'iPad avec sauvegarde de la bibliothèque iCloud. Ses photos seront toujours dans Photos, mais aussi en double sur Google Photos qui est en stockage illimité. Il restera juste de temps en temps à faire le ménage dans le flux de photos iCloud pour libérer de l'espace.


----------



## GuillaumeFM (25 Octobre 2019)

Merci Kasimodem ! Désolé mais je suis totalement à la ramasse...
- Qu'est-ce que ça veut dire être en "flux de photo iCloud" ? Ou le vérifier ?
- Quand je vais dans Photos sur mon MAC PRO, je vois pas ces photos à sauvegarder localement... Est-ce que je dois cliquer sur "Mon flux de Photos" dans l'onglet iCloud des préférences de Photos ?


----------



## GuillaumeFM (25 Octobre 2019)

Dans mon navigateur sur iCloud je peux sélectionner les fameuses photos, et il y a un bouton présentant un nuage + flèche vers le bas. C'est ça qui alimente le flux de photo sur Photos sur mon MAC PRO ?


----------



## peyret (25 Octobre 2019)

https://support.apple.com/fr-fr/HT204247


----------



## GuillaumeFM (26 Octobre 2019)

Pour être sûr d'avoir compris le tutoriel :

Le paramètre photo iCloud est appareil par appareil ? Chaque appareil est libre de déverser ses photos sur iCloud ou pas ?

Que veut dire "Optimiser le stockage de l'iPad/iPhone" ?
Est-ce que les copies iCloud sont en pleine résolution ? (Quitte à faire une sauvegarde sur mon Mac Pro, autant que ce soit en qualité d'origine)


----------



## GuillaumeFM (26 Octobre 2019)

Finalement j'ai opté pour un transfert par câble USB (Apparemment le flux de photos c'est seulement pour les 30 derniers jours et moi j'ai plusieurs années de photos) :
- J'ai des photos totalement anodines qui ne sont pas passées car non valides, pourquoi ?
- Comment je fais le nettoyage ensuite sur un iPhone et un iPad ? J'imagine que par ricochet elles disparaitront aussi d'iCloud ?


----------

